# Joerg Sprave's Pocket Shot Review



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Joerg Sprave's Pocket Shot Review.

I think Joerg had a lot of fun with this one.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It definitely looks like he had fun!

His fabricating skills always blow me away, very simple and elegant.

I enjoy his old-style slingshot videos so much more than his novelty stuff. This was a very good review!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Joerg always has fun with whatever he does. His personality is as big as himself. Great guy and a great ambassador of the sport. I think I have to get me a "PocketShot" !!!!!


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah I watched that yesterday. I loved his modifications that he made. I do have a pocketshot not that I've had a chance to use it much recently due to it being winter. It is fun and makes a change from regular slingshot shooting. I do find it a tad difficult to aim like Bill did and I already developed a knick in the pouch after around 30 shots or so, probably due to my technique.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I love the Rambone handle mod that Joerg did.
I'll bet offering an option like that would really increase sales!


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Ahoj,

better Clip...


----------

